# Finished 2nd Century - JDRF Vermont Fundraiser Saturday



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

This was a tough day as temps got to 95 or 96 in the afternoon. Made it up the last climb at mile 90 with a steep top portion and then fought severe cramping with 3 miles to go. A coach rolled up and gave me a packet of those electrolyte gummy squares and wow...in 5 minutes I was ready to roll. Best part - the 230 riders raised a million dollars toward a cure for type 1 diabetes. Great day!


----------



## The Papa (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice pics for a great cause!


----------



## hill hunter (Jul 26, 2012)

Great work. You rode for a great cause and were able to raise a lot of money. The late Hall of Famer Mr. Ron Santo #10 was smiling down on you.


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats. I'll be doing my 4th JDRF ride in Wisconsin again this year.


----------

